# x-fan's



## x-fan (Mar 27, 2008)

Well i finally decided to post some of my "kids". I'm still not even tried to take a picture of my maculata, but that's pretty much all of them. I'm sorry but some of their names are in cyrillic ... So ... here they are, i hope you'll like 'em 

Brachypelma albopilosum(Гадомира)

Brachypelma albopilosum (Гадомира)

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Безимена)

Acanthoscurria geniculata (Безимена)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Безимена)

Acanthoscurria geniculata (Безимена)

Pterinochilus murinus(Муринуса)

Pterinochilus murinus (Муринуса)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Grammostola rosea(Блъди)

Grammostola rosea (Блъди)

Grammostola rosea(Блъди)

Grammostola rosea (Блъди)

Grammostola rosea(Блъди)

Grammostola rosea (Блъди)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Citharischius crawshayi(Стивън Кинг)

Citharischius crawshayi (Стивън Кинг)

Citharischius crawshayi(Стивън Кинг)

Citharischius crawshayi (Стивън Кинг)

Citharischius crawshayi(Стивън Кинг)

Citharischius crawshayi (Стивън Кинг)

Cyclosternum fasciatum(Безимена)

Cyclosternum fasciatum (Безимена)

Cyclosternum fasciatum(Безимена)

Cyclosternum fasciatum (Безимена)

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus(Хуанита Де ла Рога)

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus (Хуанита Де ла Рога)

Lasiodora striatipes(Лази О Дора)

Lasiodora striatipes (Лази О Дора)

Nhandu chromatus(Няма си още :-()

Nhandu chromatus (Няма си още :-()

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Brachypelma schroederi(Шрьодер)

Brachypelma schroederi (Шрьодер)

Poecilotheria pederseni(Покито)

Poecilotheria pederseni (Покито)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Агу)

Acanthoscurria geniculata (Агу)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Агу)

Acanthoscurria geniculata (Агу)

Brachypelma smithi(Капитан Керът)

Brachypelma smithi (Капитан Керът)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Citharischius crawshayi(София Лорен)

Citharischius crawshayi (София Лорен)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Avicularia metallica(Dark Blue)

Avicularia metallica (Dark Blue)

Avicularia metallica(Dark Blue)

Avicularia metallica (Dark Blue)


----------



## seanbond (Mar 27, 2008)

nice assortment!


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 28, 2008)

Great collection! :clap: 
Your G.pulchra is just plain cute; I am deadly jealous of your T.apophysis and the B.shroederi is near the top of my wish list.
Thanks for sharing the kiddos with us!


----------



## x-fan (Mar 29, 2008)

Hehehe, I'm glad you like 'em. 
As for the pulchra it's the first tarantula that I've made to climb my hand. I think that handling T's is not what they are made for but ... it's the cutest little T I've ever had )) I'm keepeng tarantulas for maybe 4 years, Darky (my pulchra) is with me for about 2 months now ))
Fozi, that's the name of the apophysis, is one ot the coolest T's i've ever had ) It's the only one grabbing it's pray with every single limb it has ) I've got it last July from a friend for something like 40$ and I think it's a female ) I was trying to get blondi but ... I've got apophysis ))
Darky has molted 3 days ago so ... it's time for new pics ))


----------



## x-fan (Mar 30, 2008)

Here are two more pictures of my cutiest little baby )) I think she (hopefully) is in premolt. 

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)


----------



## x-fan (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is how i found my "albopilosum" when i got back from work )

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)


Now, i have two questions. Is it an albopilosum at all and .. it is a male, isn't it? :-(


----------



## x-fan (Apr 5, 2008)

Today was the maintenance day and i've managed to make some pics  Not the greatest in the world, but ... 

Brachypelma vagans(Гадолина)

Brachypelma vagans (Гадолина)

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)

Grammostola rosea(Блъди)

Grammostola rosea (Блъди)

Cyclosternum fasciatum(Безимена)

Cyclosternum fasciatum (Безимена)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Brachypelma schroederi(Шрьодер)

Brachypelma schroederi (Шрьодер)


----------



## Keith1212 (Apr 5, 2008)

nice pics!


----------



## x-fan (Apr 5, 2008)

Keith1212 said:


> nice pics!


10x, I'm glad you like it  I'm wating for my parahybana to molt, i think i'll take pictures of her 'till she tries to grab the camera off my hands and start beating me with it )))


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 7, 2008)

nice pics!:clap: and to your above question, its a male...


----------



## x-fan (Apr 7, 2008)

Widowman10 said:


> nice pics!:clap: and to your above question, its a male...


10x man, I'm glad you like it. 
Here is one young lady, that i have for about an year and i've managed to take a picture of her just yesterday ))

Psalmopoeus cambridgei(Кембриджа)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei (Кембриджа)


----------



## x-fan (Apr 10, 2008)

I've just take a shot of my freshly molted crawshayi and another one of my davus )

Citharischius crawshayi(Стивън Кинг)

Citharischius crawshayi (Стивън Кинг)

Cyclosternum fasciatum(Безимена)

Cyclosternum fasciatum (Безимена)


----------



## x-fan (Apr 14, 2008)

Freshly molted Chromatoplema cyaneopubescens

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)


----------



## seanbond (Apr 16, 2008)

kewhl man...


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice pictures.
I really like your collection.


----------



## x-fan (Apr 16, 2008)

10x  I'm glad you like em. I've recently lost my MM P. murinus, during mating attempt and it was not clear if it was a successfull one, but anyway 
I hope i'll have some new pics of my G. pulchra, T. apophysis (that is going for a molt i guess) and 3 new Brachypelma albopilosum (finally pure-bred i hope)
Until then here are two old pics of my MM G. aureostriata. He's my first tarantula 

Grammostola aureostriata(Капитан Хук)

Grammostola aureostriata (Капитан Хук)

Grammostola aureostriata(Капитан Хук)

Grammostola aureostriata (Капитан Хук)


----------



## Rochelle (Apr 16, 2008)

Still drooling over your T.apop........:drool:


----------



## x-fan (Apr 19, 2008)

Saturday is a maintenance day. And here is the result )

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)




Rochelle said:


> Still drooling over your T.apop........:drool:


Here you go, absolutely fresh ) And just for you ))) I think it's greeting you 

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)


----------



## x-fan (Apr 24, 2008)

After an year and two months i've finally managed to take a picture of her (hopefully)

Heteroscodra maculata(Сержант Дребнодупе)

Heteroscodra maculata (Сержант Дребнодупе)

Like someone else around said, I was brave (stupid) enough today so i can remove the lid and take a picture )


----------



## x-fan (Apr 26, 2008)

Saturday - picture day )

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Nhandu chromatus(Модуши Нкоси)

Nhandu chromatus (Модуши Нкоси)

Nhandu chromatus(Нандета)

Nhandu chromatus (Нандета)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)


Grammostola rosea(Блъди)
Save me from the water, it's all over my place. Please help me, I'm in the corner and it keeps trying to get me ))

Grammostola rosea (Блъди)

Cyclosternum fasciatum(Безимена)

Cyclosternum fasciatum (Безимена)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Brachypelma smithi(Капитан Керът)

Brachypelma smithi (Капитан Керът)

Brachypelma schroederi(Шрьодер)

Brachypelma schroederi (Шрьодер)

Brachypelma schroederi(Шрьодер)

Brachypelma schroederi (Шрьодер)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)


----------



## x-fan (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is what i found today ))

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)


----------



## x-fan (May 2, 2008)

Here is another portion ))

Heteroscodra maculata(Сержант Дребнодупе)

Heteroscodra maculata (Сержант Дребнодупе)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei(Кембриджа)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei (Кембриджа)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)


----------



## x-fan (May 16, 2008)

Some shots on manual settings. Not that good, but i'm still learning 

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)


----------



## x-fan (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are some pics I've made recently 

Brachypelma albopilosum(n1)

Brachypelma albopilosum (n1)

Brachypelma vagans(Гадолина)

Brachypelma vagans (Гадолина)

Brachypelma schroederi(Шрьодер)

Brachypelma schroederi (Шрьодер)

Lasiodora striatipes(Лази О Дора)

Lasiodora striatipes (Лази О Дора)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Безимена)

Acanthoscurria geniculata (Безимена)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Безимена)

Acanthoscurria geniculata (Безимена)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)


----------



## x-fan (Aug 21, 2008)

This is my newest addition. Let me introduce you my number 40 ))

Megaphobema robustum(Няма си още)

Megaphobema robustum (Няма си още)


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice M robustum 
A great species.


----------



## x-fan (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks  I hope it will be a female ) 
Next one to come is a young female aureostriata and after that Cyriocosmus elegans ) A friend of mine has a sac, so i keep my fingers crossed to manage to get some slings


----------



## x-fan (Sep 16, 2008)

Finally a molt ;-)))

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice selection.


----------



## x-fan (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks ) Here are some more 

This is Lucky, she's the one with the dyskinetic(?) syndrome and now she's doing fine with every single molt she made )
Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)

That's the little one i've got to replace Lycky but ... now i have two of those little cute things )
Acanthoscurria geniculata(Агу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Агу)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n2)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n3)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n3)

Brachypelma smithi(Капитан Керът)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma smithi (Капитан Керът)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)


----------



## pedipalps (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow! Nice collection!


----------



## x-fan (Sep 18, 2008)

pedipalps said:


> Wow! Nice collection!


Thanks  They are my little cute devils, well some of them, others are plain daemons from hell but i love them all ) 
I have only 25 species so there are "just" about 875 species to get, so i can complete my collection


----------



## x-fan (Sep 22, 2008)

Some freshly taken shots 

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Brachypelma smithi(Капитан Керът)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma smithi (Капитан Керът)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)


----------



## x-fan (Sep 22, 2008)

I've just managed to get this one ) She's starting to loose her's baby colors ;-))

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)


----------



## x-fan (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is a little update )

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Paraphysa scrofa(Скрофи)

Paraphysa scrofa (Скрофи)

Pterinochilus murinus(p1)

Pterinochilus murinus (p1)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma vagans(Б1)

Brachypelma vagans (Б1)

Brachypelma vagans(Б2)

Brachypelma vagans (Б2)

Brachypelma vagans(Б2)

Brachypelma vagans (Б2)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Агу)

Acanthoscurria geniculata (Агу)

Nhandu chromatus(Нандета)

Nhandu chromatus (Нандета)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei(Кембриджа)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei (Кембриджа)


----------



## sinflspeed (Jan 27, 2009)

What kind of camera and lense are you using?  You have some great shots.


----------



## x-fan (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you sinflspeed, I'm glad you like my photos 
I'm using Canon a550. It's almost nothing compared to some of the monsters that i've been seen posting shots around but it has nice macro


----------



## x-fan (Mar 23, 2009)

Some of the latest photos. This is what happends when you do it in the dark 

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Grammostola rosea(Блъди)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola rosea (Блъди)

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Агу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Агу)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n1)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n1)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Nhandu chromatus(Нандета)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Nhandu chromatus (Нандета)

Brachypelma schroederi(Шрьодер)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma schroederi (Шрьодер)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus(Хуанита Де ла Рога)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Ceratogyrus bechuanicus (Хуанита Де ла Рога)

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus(Хуанита Де ла Рога)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Ceratogyrus bechuanicus (Хуанита Де ла Рога)

Brachypelma smithi(Капитан Керът)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma smithi (Капитан Керът)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Avicularia versicolor(Нефертити n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Avicularia versicolor (Нефертити n2)

Avicularia versicolor(Нефертити n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Avicularia versicolor (Нефертити n2)


----------



## x-fan (Dec 31, 2009)

New year - new pics ) Happy new year everyone )

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Brachypelma vagans(Б2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma vagans (Б2)

Brachypelma schroederi(Шрьодер)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma schroederi (Шрьодер)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n1)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n1)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n1)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n1)

Avicularia versicolor(Нефертити n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Avicularia versicolor (Нефертити n2)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)


----------



## x-fan (Jan 1, 2010)

And the rest of the gang ))

Paraphysa scrofa(Скрофи)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Paraphysa scrofa (Скрофи)

Paraphysa scrofa(Скрофи)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Paraphysa scrofa (Скрофи)

Megaphobema robustum(Няма си още)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Megaphobema robustum (Няма си още)

Megaphobema robustum(Няма си още)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Megaphobema robustum (Няма си още)

Megaphobema robustum(Няма си още)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Megaphobema robustum (Няма си още)

Megaphobema robustum(Няма си още)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Megaphobema robustum (Няма си още)

Nhandu chromatus(Модуши Нкоси)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Nhandu chromatus (Модуши Нкоси)

Nhandu chromatus(Модуши Нкоси)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Nhandu chromatus (Модуши Нкоси)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n2)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n2)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n2)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Агу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Агу)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Агу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Агу)

Avicularia metallica(Dark Blue)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Avicularia metallica (Dark Blue)


----------



## x-fan (Jun 1, 2010)

Sunday's photo session 


Megaphobema robustum(Няма си още)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Megaphobema robustum (Няма си още)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n3)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n3)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n2)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)

Nhandu chromatus(Нандета)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Nhandu chromatus (Нандета)

Cyclosternum fasciatum(Безимена)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Cyclosternum fasciatum (Безимена)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Grammostola rosea(Блъди)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola rosea (Блъди)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)

Brachypelma vagans(Б1)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma vagans (Б1)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice, as always
Glad to see you back with pictures


----------



## x-fan (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you fartkowski for the kind words, i'm glad you like my photos ) Your picture thread is one of my personal favorites ) I might not post a lot but i really enjoy watching those tarantula pics )
P.S. now imagine all that in propper english ))


----------



## x-fan (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is the result from yesterdays maintenance day  Plus my itching hands 
Some of the pictures are made without flash but ... my camera and my skills are mediocre and .. this is what came up 

Cyclosternum fasciatum(Безимена)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Cyclosternum fasciatum (Безимена)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Brachypelma vagans(Б2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma vagans (Б2)

Brachypelma vagans(Б2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma vagans (Б2)

Brachypelma vagans(Б1)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma vagans (Б1)

Brachypelma vagans(Б1)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma vagans (Б1)

Brachypelma smithi(Капитан Керът)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma smithi (Капитан Керът)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma boehmei(Бриджит Бедро)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma boehmei (Бриджит Бедро)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n3)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n3)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n3)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n3)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n3)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n3)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n3)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n3)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n2)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n1)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n1)

Brachypelma albopilosum(Безимена)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (Безимена)

Avicularia versicolor(Нефертити n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Avicularia versicolor (Нефертити n2)

Avicularia versicolor(Нефертити n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Avicularia versicolor (Нефертити n2)

Avicularia metallica(Dark Blue)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Avicularia metallica (Dark Blue)

Avicularia metallica(Dark Blue)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Avicularia metallica (Dark Blue)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Агу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Агу)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)

Nhandu chromatus(Модуши Нкоси)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Nhandu chromatus (Модуши Нкоси)

To be continued ... once i manage to process the rest of the photos


----------



## Dinho (Jun 7, 2010)

T.apo is really cool


----------



## x-fan (Jun 7, 2010)

Dinho said:


> T.apo is really cool


Yeah, she's my favorite along with ... well all of them ) But she's the bigest )
I have some new pictures of her but they are still waiting to be processed 
For some reason i never manage to get a nice, clear photo of her


----------



## x-fan (Jun 8, 2010)

Here are the rest of the sunday's photos  And again the ones of my apophysis are the worst ....

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)

Paraphysa scrofa(Скрофи)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Paraphysa scrofa (Скрофи)

Paraphysa scrofa(Скрофи)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Paraphysa scrofa (Скрофи)

Nhandu chromatus(Нандета)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Nhandu chromatus (Нандета)

Megaphobema robustum(Няма си още)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Megaphobema robustum (Няма си още)

Grammostola rosea(Блъди)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola rosea (Блъди)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)


----------



## x-fan (Jun 14, 2010)

Another sunday passed - another set of images is ready )

Avicularia versicolor(Нефертити n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Avicularia versicolor (Нефертити n2)

Paraphysa scrofa(Скрофи)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Paraphysa scrofa (Скрофи)

Nhandu chromatus(Модуши Нкоси)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Nhandu chromatus (Модуши Нкоси)

Brachypelma smithi(Капитан Керът)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma smithi (Капитан Керът)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n3)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n3)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Grammostola pulchra(Дарки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola pulchra (Дарки)

Brachypelma vagans(Б1)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma vagans (Б1)

Brachypelma vagans(Б2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma vagans (Б2)

Nhandu chromatus(Нандета)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Nhandu chromatus (Нандета)

Grammostola aureostriata(Малката Аура)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Grammostola aureostriata (Малката Аура)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)

Acanthoscurria geniculata(Лъки)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Лъки)

Cyclosternum fasciatum(Безимена)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Cyclosternum fasciatum (Безимена)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n1)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n1)

Brachypelma emilia(Емили)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma emilia (Емили)

Brachypelma albopilosum(n2)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Brachypelma albopilosum (n2)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Грийн Блу)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Грийн Блу)

Lasiodora parahybana(Евдемония)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Lasiodora parahybana (Евдемония)

Avicularia metallica(Dark Blue)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Avicularia metallica (Dark Blue)

Theraphosa apophysis(Фози)

Връзка към оригиналната снимка: Theraphosa apophysis (Фози)


----------

